# vermicompost with waste hay and manure



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

So I've been researching vermicompost and I think I'd like to start doing it with all the goat waste and manure. 
So just to kind of get an idea of how popular it is does anyone on the forum do vermicompost? 
Any good/bad experiences?


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Another question do you make any real money from selling the worms?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good question Gino, Im going to be following this post.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks Nancy, from what I've read it can be a good extra income opportunity with just a few hours of work a week. And even better as we have goat manure and hay waste in large supply we could convert it into money and not have to worry about how to get rid of it.


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

We vermicompost on a very small scale-- just kitchen scraps into rubbermaid tubs. The tubs sit on a porch with an overhang, near the house, so they stay sheltered and warm in the winter (we're in the south), and shaded in summer. Doesn't produce a huge amount, but I love having it for the garden.

Never considered using it on a larger scale for barn waste. Would love to hear other's experiences.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I found a great website that inspired me to give it a try right away

See what you guys think of it.

http://www.ecologytek.com/opportunity.htm

I wonder though is it really worth trying I wish I had someone who's tried it gave us their opinion.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Our plan on starting as soon as hubs is done with the worm bed.... Around here (& online) they sell for $20 pound, which is approx 1000 worms.... they multiply super fast & if you live in a fishing area & do 'night crawlers' in with them its even more income for the same input....


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I vermicompost in a fairly large wormbox (plans available free on seattletilth.org). I LOVE it for my kitchen waste - especially in the winter when I dont want to go all the way out to the big compost bins. My wormbox can double as patio seating and stays under my covered patio - so I can dump kitchen waste in my slippers.  Our temps get down to the teens in the winter and as long as I keep enough shredded paper or other bedding in there, they've never frozen in that box.

As for selling worms... I've sold a few. Around here you can get $15/lb for them and they are very hard to find... so I've always been able to sell easily when I try (just throw a post up on craigslist). However... picking the worms OUT of the bin is kind of a pain. I tend to just grab "clumps" of worms and toss them into a container - but it's hard to make sure the customer is REALLY getting a pound of worms. 

I have noticed that there are just as many compost worms in my regular compost bins as are in my wormbox. They are naturally attracted to your compost and will self populate it pretty quickly - at least in my area. 

Happy to answer any more specific vermicomposting questions. I did a "Master Composter" training through our Cooperative Extension and have been successfully vermicomposting (on a very small scale) for a few years now.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

FarmerJen said:


> I vermicompost in a fairly large wormbox (plans available free on seattletilth.org). I LOVE it for my kitchen waste - especially in the winter when I dont want to go all the way out to the big compost bins. My wormbox can double as patio seating and stays under my covered patio - so I can dump kitchen waste in my slippers.  Our temps get down to the teens in the winter and as long as I keep enough shredded paper or other bedding in there, they've never frozen in that box.
> 
> As for selling worms... I've sold a few. Around here you can get $15/lb for them and they are very hard to find... so I've always been able to sell easily when I try (just throw a post up on craigslist). However... picking the worms OUT of the bin is kind of a pain. I tend to just grab "clumps" of worms and toss them into a container - but it's hard to make sure the customer is REALLY getting a pound of worms.
> 
> ...


Wow that's great. The selling the worms was the part I was most interested in. But it's good to know they sell fairly quickly.

Why don't you try a large scale operation? I'm sure you can do it with barn waste. Have you tried throwing barn waste in there?

I've found a number of varmicomposting forums that I spent all night researching on and must say I can't wait to start. I know some of you won't believe it but there are people crazy about worms just like we're crazy about goats


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah, folks at the office look at me a little funny when I tell them I save my shredded paper for my worms.Lol


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

How do you know how many pounds of worms you have so you know how much to feed?

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

If you're looking at it from a composting perspective, it's the opposite question. Look at how much food scrap your household generates and then figure out how many worms you need. If I remember correctly, a pound of worms can process a pound of food per day. That's not to say that yesterdays food will be GONE when you add today's... but it wont accumulate and smell rotten. Some things just take longer to decompose than others, even with worms chomping on it. So... if your family produces two pounds of waste per day, start with 2lb of worms. The worms will self-regulate their breeding to some extent. You can't really not feed them enough, as they also eat the bedding. Though if you stop feeding, after a few months you will start loosing worms. They can't survive in straight castings (worm poo, basically - which is really what finished vermicompost is)... they need bedding and food. But you can leave it for days or weeks with no ill effect.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> I found a great website that inspired me to give it a try right away
> 
> See what you guys think of it.
> 
> ...


Not meaning to put a damper on you but that website sounds too good to be true....


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I hadn't even looked at the website. I think it's a GREAT home composting method, but I don't see it being a huge profit maker. There just aren't enough ppl into it to have a reliable market. Plus it'd be very time consuming on a large scale.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Catahoula said:


> Not meaning to put a damper on you but that website sounds too good to be true....


See i ws thinking the same thing

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Catahoula said:


> Not meaning to put a damper on you but that website sounds too good to be true....


I know lol they make you buy their "incubator" and take 50% of the profits lol
I'd rather do my own set up.

But it was inspiring none the less. Just not using their system.

I meant inspiring with the composting. Reasonably I would expect like $100 or less per year lol


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> I know lol they make you buy their "incubator" and take 50% of the profits lol
> I'd rather do my own set up.
> 
> But it was inspiring none the less. Just not using their system.
> ...


I dont think your gumma make a bunch but its pretty cheap to start up and keep going so youd make something ouda it. And every penny counts. 
And it sounds really cool and think it could be a huge learning thing for the younger kids if anyone has any.

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

So i told my friend u was gunna start one if these just for fun and 3 of ny gurlfriend just looked over at me and were like this is why you dont have a boy friend!! Lol
It looks like fun and my 2yo nefiew will love it!

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Lol yes us men tend to get into interesting hobbies


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Oh you meant you are starting one.... Lol I got confused. Looks like you get into interesting hobbies too. Especially for a woman  

Yes start one! Keep this thread updated on your setup so we can see! I already got a nice box for worms I just have to buy the worms. 

I will keep this thread updated with pics and stuff of my set up.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh my bad!! Phone screen going out and having problems typing.

I will i hsve a box Im hoppib will work justcneed to steel my daddys drill and do some magic with it. 
Mom already said its ok! 

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice! 

Lately I've been noticing just how much organic matter we throw into the trash and think "that could have been worm food" lol. I don't work tomorrow so expect some pictures of my box.

Ill also be posting useful tips and information I've gathered off the Internet for anyone else interested in starting a vermicompost bin


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh my. Reading my last post i really need to get my screen fixed!! 
Att wont help thouh! Ughh -.-

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I know I posted this in the goat management section so I will add that this will help managing barn waste from your goats 

I am going to make my worm bedding of mostly goat manure and waste hay. 

Are there any other people in the forum taking an interest in this? Speak up I want opinions and suggestions lol


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I was readig up on it i read put 1" strips on news paper (non glossy) and soil/manuer and moist it down

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

goatgirl132 said:


> I was readig up on it i read put 1" strips on news paper (non glossy) and soil/manuer and moist it down
> 
> show goat/lamb equipment
> www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


I read the same 
Here is a good site you may enjoy learning from 
http://lancaster.unl.edu/pest/resources/vermicompost107.shtml


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Okay I know I said i was going to post the pic of my crate a long time ago but the crate I had wasn't right. It was too short and too long and narrow. So I have one now that's 2 1/2' X 3 1/4' by 2 1/2' high, so I think it's perfect now. 

I lined the inside with cardboard since the planks are about 1/4" gapped. The cardboard will degrade over time but keep the worms in the bin in the beginning, when it is most stressful and they try to escape.

So first I shredded a bunch of cardboard and filled the bottom as a bedding (about 2inches high) and then a mixture of waste hay and manure (about 7 inches high) and at the top composted manure (about 9 inches high) 

Here are the pics 

I already ordered my worms and should be here Monday. They cost me about $32 for a pound shipped from the nearby city of Spokane.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Also I've just recently purchased a juicer (Omega 8006) and have been feeding the pulp to the goats but sometimes they don't like it depending on the ingredients. So whatever they don't like I will be adding into the bin.


----------

